

My ideal job posting - geal
http://unhandledexpression.com/2013/03/18/my-ideal-job-post/

======
zalew
Ideally it would also include a proposed salary rate, as it serves as a great
filter. Other than that, very nice and simple example. Most job postings
really make it look harder than it is.

Not sure about 'Get away from job boards!', it's not like the cool kids don't
frequent them.

~~~
geal
Well, that article was for french people at the beginning, and cool kids don't
look for work on job boards, because they are occupied by some horrible
consulting companies (that is VERY specific to France).

But it still applies in the rest of the world. You don't want to appear in a
list with 100 other companies. The good idea is to reach developers
beforehand, meet them, and then use these connections to recruit them or ask
for referrals.

Again, applying the basic ideas of marketing to recruiting :)

~~~
zalew
> they are occupied by some horrible consulting companies (that is VERY
> specific to France)

you mean HR/outsourcing companies? yeah, that's true, not only in France.

